# i may have to give up my dog :(



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

ok so this may sound strange but i have had sophie since saturday and things have got alot worse enzo my persian keeps attacking her  ive kept them seperate since sunday but enzo still manages to get to him and he has scratched her and i am terrified of him scratching her eye  she is with me all day and in her crate at night but enzo hides and attacks when i am not looking it all happens so quickly  i have tried everything went out and bought enzo loads and loads of toys been feeding him fish and chicken infact anything i can think of but he acts all nice then goes for her after he even takes her food and eats it  so i feed her in the kitchen and that atleast has stopped but i am having such a hard time and dont know what else to do the breeder only sold her as her mum doesnt like her  so i cannot take her back there
PLEASE I NEED HELP!!!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so so so sorry 
we had a rescue that HATED my husband.. we're pretty stuck for money so if we didn't return her within 7 days we'd be out of the money- god i hate that! and we couldn't afford "treatment" for her 
it still breaks my heart so much that it didn't work out.. i feel so so horrible.. but she lives with a woman (no men, so that's good) and another chihuahua.. i hope she's very happy because she was such a sweet little girl 

i hope things work out for you.. when we got our puppy Beenie took about 3 days to get used to the fact that there was another dog.. maybe urs are trying to establish who's dominant? 

i hope someone comes along with some good advice for u  best of luck!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

enzo my persian is 2 and sophie is 6 months and she is slowly becoming scared of leaving her crate so i need something done ASAP


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww noooooooo,

hope you can work it out hun i know what you mean luckily enough i havent had any probs like that my cats and dogs dont see eye to eye but they have adapted to each other and just live with the fact there all in the same place

if you have to let her go i may know of some one but thats only if you have to hope you can work it out


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

well i am going to give it until end of next week and see how things go i really hope enzo stops being a snob and atleast accepts that she is there not asking him to like her you think maybe you could get your cats to have a word with him :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i really hope it works out she looks like a little daling bless her you know what works it may sound cruel but really does work when ever enzo goes to go for her get a water pistol and squirt him i know it sounds real nasty but it works


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

he will think its a game but i will try it though i have to go to work and cant find enzo he is probably hiding so he can get to her when i go out


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww that's terrible  my cat is gentle with the chi's but they are not all thesame ofcourse. I really feel bad for you and hope you you can work things out :wave:


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Try to give it a bit longer. We brought Dolly home and our 11 year old Golden mix ATTACKED her. Then the Aussie jumped in. We grabbed Dolly and everyone was shaking and crying and it was so terrible. We thought we would have to take her back that same day, because those dogs could literally kill her. But, we put her in her crate, played with her away from the other dogs, then by the next day, there were still some low growls that I jumped on big time and squelched. We were extremely, extremely careful when all the dogs were in the same room, and now, 3 1/2 weeks later, it's a big love fest. I still watch them,but they are really good with her, even those biting puppy teeth!

I think the key was that I watched like a HAWK and then seriously punished them when they even looked mean at Dolly. I'm not sure how that works with a cat, but you could try it. I mean, grab that cat and yell NO when it's trying to hurt Sophie. Animals are very into hierarchy and YOU are the boss of them all.

I really, really hope it works out. I know how devastated we felt over here.


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

thank you i am really hoping my cat grows up lol :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I can definately relate to what you are going through. When we brought Zeus home, 1 cat didn't mind him around, but the other hated him. It took about 3 months for them to at least be able to cohabitate in the same house. Two years later, they are great together. They chase each other around the house, but in a play type way. 

One advantage was my cat is declawed. I had to have her declawed when I went through 3 leather couch (1 being an Italian leather couch :evil: ). I had exhausted all other options, but nothing worked.


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

he already scrated her she is such a cutie and i dont want her to get hurt  and i am worried for her eyes


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

When I bought Triny home Casey my 10yr old spaniel went to get her, there was Triny shaking in the corner and she wouldn't come out. We decided to keep them separate for 5 days and then after that introduce them for short times only and giving them treets to distract from each other. It worked after 8 days, now they are great together. Now my cat just gave her a couple swipes when Triny went near and soon learned to keep away from her, when I got Smiffy none of them was bother at all with each other? I think you need to give it time and try to keep them away from each other for a while.
Hope it all goes well ,I thought myself at one time I would of had to do the same as you and have to rehome Triny but I am so glad I didn't.


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I was going to recommend having your cat declawed too. I had mine (just the front claws) done when he was younger for furniture reasons too. He has swatted at Viper a million times but cant really hurt him aside from maybe knocking him over sometimes.  Viper knows this so after a few swats with no pain... he isnt scared anymore and now HE's the one attacking the cat!!  He's just playing though!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

u have to be careful with declawing b/c sometimes the nails try to grow back and it is very painful for the cat. my chi and cat get along so i got lucky but i would never declaw my cat and take the risk of it.....


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow! I have never heard of a cat's claws growing back like that and I have had a lot of cats in my life time! (And all were declawed). You have had this happen to one of your cats Rocky?


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

You need to give it some time! :roll: 
Until now, Enzo has been your only pet.. He was the alpha,he was the boss..
Now there's an "intruder" in HIS house, that's not acceptable for Enzo!
It's a game of power..
I would make sure that, when you catch him trying to attack her, you immediately punish him (try spraying water on him).
But when he's sweet, act normal to him, give him as much attention as Sophie gets!
He needs to know that she's not going anywhere, and he's not gonna get away with bullying her.
YOU're the boss, not him :wink: 
Just don't give up so soon, Enzo's reaction is quite 'normal' :wink: 

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

awwww thanks everyone i feel alot better knowing enzo may grow up lol i hope he finally gets used to her :lol:


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh and about the declawing-issue, I'm against it :? 
Dogs defend themselves with their teeth, cat's with their nails .. You don't let your dogs' teeth taken out so he wouldn't bite/chew on your furnishes anymore, would you ? :roll: Cats need their nails for so many reasons! I've got 5 cats, so I would know.. none of them have ever scratched furnishes!
It's all a matter of raising your pets. Teaching them what they can and cannot do!

But that's maybe a bit Off-topic?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think since the cat is the problem you need to discipline the cat.
If Enzo goes after your puppy, put the CAT in a room and close the door. Let the cat learn his behavior is unacceptable! Everytime the cat goes after your pup yell at the cat while he's doing it. Squirt him with a water bottle, what ever it takes.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tacha_Jaimin said:


> You need to give it some time! :roll:
> Until now, Enzo has been your only pet.. He was the alpha,he was the boss..
> Now there's an "intruder" in HIS house, that's not acceptable for Enzo!
> It's a game of power..
> ...


I agree. That's a great idea!!! Let Enzo know that he's not the boss!! WOW! Tacha, that's an awesome idea! You must have had a few cats in your time!! :lol:


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

My cat and Kaui have gotten used to each other but every once in a while Kitty hisses at the dog so I have to tell her "NO!" And she stops and then leaves the room LoL


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> I agree. That's a great idea!!! Let Enzo know that he's not the boss!! WOW! Tacha, that's an awesome idea! You must have had a few cats in your time!! :lol:


   Hihi, yeah, I grew up with both cats and dogs  :roll:


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

Please don't give up! What you have to realize is, your cat has the behavior problem therefore your cat needs some gentle discipline. It may be hard, but I would recommend keeping them separate as much as possible until your cat gets used to the fact that the dog is around. This may mean putting your cat in a room and shutting the door for a little while. Cats are very smart and very different than dogs. 

My cat, Gilbert, weighs about 16 lbs and he was our only pet until we got our chi, Gidget. Gilbert seemed heartbroken when we brought our dog into our home. He hissed and pawed at Gidget and I had to keep them separate by whatever means necessary, which was very hard and stressful. Pet ownership is not always easy or fun, it takes work. After about a week, they could tolerate being in the same room together, with human supervision. As time has gone on, they have finally gotten to the point where they will play together a little bit, but the cat still hisses sometimes and paws at the dog. I did realize, though, that Gilbert did not have his claws out when he was trying to smack the dog. If he'd had his claws out, I'd have had a different problem to deal with.

Sorry this got so long! All I really wanted to say was....nothing that is good comes easy. Having a wonderful dog and cat live peacefully under the same roof is a wonderful thing, but it will take some work and it will be stressful. Don't give up your dog, just hang in there and put forth some work and effort and eventually it will work out. Good luck!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I have a suggestion since you are worried about your cat scratching the dogs eyes. First I do not recommend declawing because we had my cat Charlie declawed and it was horrible watching him heal from the surgery, we had it done because he would jump on peoples legs and scratch them. Plus my brother had it done to his cat and now the cats feet look deformed. I have heard declawing is like cutting the tips of a humans fingers off all the way back to where the nail starts growing. So I will never do that to another cat again. My suggestion is to get your cat some of these http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1
Then you will not have to worry about the dogs eyes getting scratched. It may take a while but they will get use to each other, or just ignore each other. Charlie still walks through the house complaining(meowing) about the dogs but he just goes to another room.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I would give it more time and use the water squirter when you have to. The cat will soon get the message. Dont forget your the boss . Im sure things will work out with vigilance and patience :wink: 

I think declawing a cat is a barbaric practice. (sorry)


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I think declawing should be a LAST resort. This is definately a heated topic in the pet world. Before I had cats and worked for a vet, I questioned why people would declaw their cats. When I had my own cats, I saw why. I've only had 2 cats declawed in my years of owning cats. The other cat had to have it done for medical reasons (she's a Hemingway and had nails deep inside her paw.) I've had at least 12 cats in my lifetime. They all were adopted from the humane society. I tried everything to get my cat to stop clawing furniture. I even tried those nail caps that you put on your cat and they fell off that night. (I had a vet put it on) It got to the point my husband and I were constantly arguing over the cat. My nice furniture and carpets were getting ruined. He wanted me to get rid of her or make her an outside cat which was absolutely out of the question. There is nothing more painful then watching a cat in surgery having it's jaw sewn back together with wires because it got hit by a car. (There was a major highway near my house) So, again, after all attempts failed, I got her declawed. She had no ill effects. I used torn newspaper for a week while her paws healed. Her personality has not changed and all is fine. Yes, there is a very low percentage of complications. In my 5 years that I worked for a vet, I never saw one major complication aside from the occassional infection. In that case, the owner didn't give her the prescribed antibiotics after the surgery.

There are many opinions on declawing, but do what best suits you and what you feel is best.


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree that it is a relatively safe procedure and everyone I know who have cats have had theirs declawed too. But there must be some draw backs or else it wouldnt be such a controversial subject, right? I have never heard that the nails try to grow back, or witnessed the process being especially painful either. But I will have to look into all of that if I ever get another cat. I do agree though, that if you have an outside cat that you shouldnt declaw it. Yes, it does need to protect itself. But most people who declaw their cats keep them inside. Maybe I will have to read up on this.... I dont want to recommend something that might not be such a good idea. Most people only HEAR about the horror stories though, they dont actually witness them.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The next time I am at my brothers I will take a picture of his cats feet and you can see what it can do to them. I am thinking the vet that did it really screwed up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hello, oh i feel so sorry for you! This must be breaking your heart thinking about giving little Enzo away! What will you do with Enzo? I know you've only been her mummy since saturday so will the previous owner have her back?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

enzo is the cat lol sophie is my chi the breeder kept her to breed and show but her mum didnt like her and had to sell her hence why she is 6 months old


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

ooops sorry! oh its such a sad story! I really dont have any suggestions. What will you do with her if you have to give her up?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Possible Solution!!???!!!...
Okay, when I got Fibi, my big dog was too rough with her. This is what I did: When we were at home, I kept her up on my desk all the time. I put her bed and her food right next to her and she loved it. She still got plenty of out and about time, because I take her with me everywhere. PLUS, I felt that this really helped with her potty training because she would not go potty in her bed. And she was never on the floor without my close supervision to make an accident. Some people might say this isn't good, but it worked very very very well for Fibi and has not altered her personality or habits in any way. To me, it was the process of prevention. The only slight problem I had to break her of was being territorial of her food because she wasn't used to having anyone share food with her. However, once I saw that she was being a little territorial, I made it a point to be near her and pet her while she ate so she would get used to the fact that having someone around while eating didn't mean her food was going to be stolen! LOL!

*I also took her to work with me. Well, the other lady I worked with decided to get a male pom puppy. Well, she didn't like the idea of putting a baby gate up to keep them in the room with us, so I kept Fibi on my desk in her bag (which is her bed, by the way! She loves her extensive collection of bagsssssss). That way, I had control over where she went and she COULDN'T slip away and get out of my site. By the way, Fibi is very well potty trained to go outside at all times and the other lady's dog is still not potty trained...not even for wee wee pads. In my experience, setting boundaries for them is a very good thing.

*When Fibi was a puppy, I also got a cheap baby playpen and put her bedding and toys in it, so that she couldn't sneak away.

*Now that I work from home (by myself), I keep her in the office with me with the baby gate up so she can't go anywhere except in this room. She is never out of my sight. She has free roam of the room I'm in and she tells me when she wants to go outside.

*I would suggest that you keep your chi baby in the room with you and in your site at all times. Invest in a baby gate (you can get them at Walmart for $15) so that the puppy can't sneak off. AND if you want further protection, get a front carrier so that she is on you at all times and the cat cannot get to her. At least until she is a little bit older and can stand her ground against the cat.

In addition...They make covers for cat claws...they are like caps that you glue onto their nails. I would also suggest having your cat's claws trimmed/filed by a groomer so that they aren't sharp, so if she does scratch the puppy, it won't hurt her.

I hope all of this helps! There is always a solution to every problem, it's just a matter of if we want to spend the extra time and extensive care that it make take. Every situation is different and you will find out what works best...DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I have to vent on this one. I dont agree at all with declawing a cat unless its a medical necessity.Otherwise its unnessesary mutilation to the poor animal. Im not having a go at anyone but to declaw a cat because it scratches the furniture or people etc is unacceptable. To scratch is part of a cats nature and its being. If you cant put up with scratched furniture or legs then dont get a cat - easy! :evil: :shock:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

My aunt's cats are all declawed and they are fine, not deformed paws or anything of the sort...she has had 8 cats total in the past and no problems...

Personal preference of course...

But back to your dilemma....I get amazed when cats and dogs get along they are so different. I don't have any cats,(hubby would kick me out) so I don't have personal experience but I do know that cats are wary of "invaders" and can take awhile to warm up to others. My aunt's cat Camilla didn't like Gizmo at all...she would hiss and swat him...but 2 months later, after seeing him over and over....she started warming up....now they split their dinners...Gizmo eats cat food and she eats chihuahua food :roll: their not best friends, but she tolerates him....his is now welcome in her Kingdom...after all he is merely a peasant in her hierarchy....LOL :king:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oops...double post :lol:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a cat and she's not declawed. However, I do have a couch that is clawed repeatedly. Luckily, I care more about my cat than my couch. I will, however, consider the claw covers if I ever get a new couch. She has scratching posts and other areas to scratch, but she chooses to scratch the couch right next to the scratching post and make it look like she just missed the post. My cat is a very curious and sweet little thing. She just loves attention and she grew up around dogs. So, she and my big dog are very tolerable of one another and share the same sleeping area (by Feona's choice...she sneaks in there). As far as Fibi goes, Feona swats at her, but only when Fibi is asking for it...Fibi will corner the cat and bark at her for 10 minutes straight. Feona doesn't swat unless Fibi gets too close, though.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hows it going? is enzo any better with her


----------



## Gibzi (Nov 22, 2005)

Are things alright now? xGibzix


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Seren, I'm in complete agreement with you. As a lover of cats, I could never, ever de-claw them. That'd be like taking away our fingertips like somebody already said.
I could go on and on defending myself on this one all day but I won't  

I really hope you can get something sorted with your cat, I have three cats and they all have different approaches with Lexi.

One loves her and even sleeps next to her.
One isn't that keen but he never hurts her, just runs away.
Our last cat absolutely hates Lexi, but she hates the other two boys as well and just runs away! lol.

I haven't really got any suggestions, but maybe it'll just take time.
A quick and harmless way to hopefully stop your cat lashing out at the pup, would be to have a little water pistol at hand. If you see the cat attack the puppy for no reason, just discretely give the cats hind quarters a squirt. Sounds cruel but it'll do more than shouting or any other form of discipline. And if you do it right, your cat should never see that it's you doing it 

I've read this in cat books for when they go up on worktops.

Hope it all works out, it'd be a shame for you to lose your dog that you've got attached to, and to put the stress of rehoming on the dog.

:wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Fibi's Mummy, that's a good suggestion about getting the cats claws trimmed/filed.

I've done this to my cats and although it's not easy it's worth it.
Same rules apply as with dogs, just be careful you don't cut the quick. 
Proper pet clippers are relatively cheap and sharp enough that the whole thing is done very fast.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

V good idea


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't do my cat's claws myself. I would just take the cat to a groomer that files them. It's usually only $5 for just the trimming at most groomers/pet stores here. You'll just want to call around make sure that the groomer will file them after the trimming, because that's what's most important. Even when you trim them, they can still have sharp edges.

HOW'S IT GOING WITH YOUR PUP NOW??? HAVE YOU TRIED ANY OF THE SUGGESTIONS??? I REALLY HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU...Please keep us up to date when you can!!!!!   :flower:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes i really hope it works out too,


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope everything works out!! :wave:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

enzo has attacked her and i have been at the vets for the past hour and half


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OH NO!!!!!      



IS she OK?????


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

not really i will need to find her a home as she is terrified and wont come out from under my bed  i can say i officially hate enzo :evil:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

did she get really hurt? I'm so sad for you. If you can get ahold of her, you could just wrap her up in a blanky and hold her all the time...and get a front pouch. Don't let enzo win. What did the vet say? :crybaby: 

um...is enzo finding a new home an option? you'll never be able to have another pet with him. I wouldn't be able to cope with that.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!! That is terrible...  

I'm so sorry!!   

<3


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Why don't you post a pic of her in the "Buyers and Sellers" section. I think there are a few people in the UK still looking for chis.


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

well my dad lives in surrey aswell he said he would take enzo as he is allergic to dogs and would only want one cat so thats an option


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

yeeeeee!!!!! you're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You need to decide before Enzo does some serious damage to the chi, if he hasn't already.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i would rather see if anybody wants a persian though as it might be better if somebody who loves the breed had him i will can i post for a cat here :?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm new on the site, but go into the buyers/sellers section and ask that question...


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel so terrible after reading that you had her at the vet. Was she hurt physically at all? It's true, just hold her all the time, put Enzo in the closet or something...just concentrate on poor Sophie. I think also, you might not be able to have any pets with Enzo, so maybe you will hae to find HIM a home. But I'm sure you love him too. It's an awful dilemma.

I'm so, so sorry. I would be devastated if I were you, and I'm sure you are. I remember when my big dog attacked Dolly (after we saved her from going to the pound), my 9 year old daughter was crying, "Mom, she would have been better off at the pound". We felt so guilty. It's worked out for us, but I remember that horrible feeling that I had put her in danger and I know just how you feel.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...yo must ne in a real predicament but I think it would be great if your dad takes the cat. It would be such a shame to rehome either but good luck whatever you decide...i hope that you will be able to keep Sophie though..

Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

How old is Enzo?
I agree with the others, that it might be best if Enzo finds a new owner .. Somewhere where there arent any other dogs.. :? 
Is he ok with other cats?
Im so sorry he attacked her


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

So you had the cat before you got the dog.... but since you like the dog better you will give away the cat? What's wrong with you people?! You act as if you are so for animal rights but when a situation gets bad you're answer is to give away the pet? NO.... dont declaw him, that would be mean... but if your dog is peeing all over the house, your first question is, did you have him neutered? Hmmmm.... I dont believe that it is a medical necessity, it IS painful for the dog, and someone here said that your pet acts the way it does because of how you trained it. So.. you can cut into a dog to get it to stop peeing everywhere, but you cant declaw a cat because it claws the furniture? Sorry, I needed to vent. But I would never get rid of one of my kids because they dont get along, and this includes animals. You made the commitment when you brought him/her into your home.


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I must say I agree with TK  
I still think the best solution is to really TRAIN your cat, as I said before  
But if you cant do that, I hope you'll find a great new owner for enzo or your little girl :roll: 
But I wont give up this easy


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey...no judging here...do what you feel is right, and if you do choose to rehome, i am sure you will find him a loving home (with vik :lol: )...good luck xxx


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I agree here, I think it's a shame to rehome the cat with a stranger when you had the cat first. It'd be better if the cat went to your Dad, if you really can't spend time trying to train your cat to accept the pup.

It is your choice though, and what you decide is up to you.
Personally though, I would not just send the cat away to anybody. :? 
It's as much a stress for a grown cat as it is for a young puppy to be rehomed.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa ladies give the poor girl a break she is finding it hard and put this post up to ask for advice not get a mouth full she is stil deciding what to do and its entirely her decision 
I disagree with you all getting angry with her its a hard situation when your babies are fighting iv bin through it like i suppose alot of you have been and we all find our own ways to cope so give the girl a break :?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok chill people she pm'd me and I've given her some idea's of how I got Mina used to my dogs soooo hopefully it might work, last thing she wants to do is give up Enzo she loves both her pets and I think there's a high chance she'll be able to keep both *fingers crossed* I know I couldnt give up Mina just like that and I know from what she PM'd me she doesnt want to give up Enzo either


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Vicki, you're picking me up wrong, I'm not "angry" at her, I just think it's a shame that the cat and puppy don't get along and the cat has to be rehomed.

It's not a nice situation to be in, I would be very confused about what to do myself if I had that problem. 

I've not said anything in an angry tone at all.

:?


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, I sounded quite mean I guess and I apologize to all, especially chi lover. I am not mad at anyone, I just didnt like how the option of giving Enzo away seemed at the moment the ONLY option. It upset me that some people thought certain ideas were just too cruel, yet giving your loving pet away was simply OK. I just needed to vent... I am sorry if I upset anyone.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the fact is she will miss enzo terribly and is trying in everyway possible to keep them both it hasnt been that long so it can stil work 
I just know how id feel in the same situation asking for help and got stressed at giving a pet up is so very hard for anyone and i genuinly belive she will work things out and keep enzo
just coz i offered him a home doesnt mean i dont want him to stay with his mum thats where he has grown up all his life
and thats where he belongs!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I didn't think you wouldn't want Enzo to stay with his owner, it's really nice you've offered to take him. It'd be so great if he settled down with Sophie, I think some cats just take time. It took mine a good few weeks to get used to Lexi running around. Our female cat took a swipe at Lexi once, for no reason, but thankfully hasn't done it again since. She's just moody lol.
Female cats tend to be the worst at accepting other company.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I AGREE WITH VICKI! Give her a break. She's been battling over this and it is obviously very hard. She came to the option about Enzo when she had to take Sophie to the vet because Enzo had attacked her. That's a pretty big thing to happen. She didn't just get Sophie and decide to boot Enzo. The dog is scared to come out from under the bed for it's life. She's gotten to where she won't come out of her crate either!! That is a major issue. And we have all been trying to HELP her, not judge her. SHE NEEDS SUPPORT in this extremely difficult time and that's what we are trying to give her. Now, if you care about the well-being of her and her pets, go to http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=18534&highlight= and see how this story may very well have an fairy tale ending, _if_ she does end up deciding to find Enzo a new home.

And by the way, on the declawing issue, most of us here were in favor of _trimming/filing_ the cats nails at a _groomer_...not declawing!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, i did not give the girl a hard time, i think it's a shame for both animals and i have not said anything nasty to her. So please take it easy, I don't want to see this end up one of those posts that gets heated :? 

I agree, we are all here to help each other, and I have already offered my own advice on the situation hoping that it could help.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hey nona i wasnt aimingit at anyone in particular
and i agree i so dont wanna see it turned into a big debate we get enough of them
lol :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh that's ok, I was just worried you all thought I was being nasty! 
:?  

I'm probably the most un-nasty person around at the moment, I'm so happy, I'm handing in my final year Dissertation today, woooooo!!

How is Sophie getting on chi lover??


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah thats a point we havent had a sophie update how is the little girl are you stil coming to the meet its in hampton court would love to meet her


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

One thing that may help too, is if you remove the cat from the home for about a week, let the puppy get used to the house without the cat, and the house will start to smell like the puppy. Then bring the cat back in, and it will be as if he's moving into a new environment. That may be a way to kind of...trick the cat into thinking that this is the Dog's territory, not his. You had said your dad could take him, what if he just took him for a week or so? It's worth a shot. :lol: And you know what, I have had to re-home animals for their best interest. I know how extremely painful it is. And it should be a last resort, you are the only one who makes that decision. We should be here to give you support in that decision.
:help: 
I hope it all works out for you. :wave:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

ohh what did you do it on? i handed mine in on thursday!!!




Nona said:


> Oh that's ok, I was just worried you all thought I was being nasty!
> :?
> 
> I'm probably the most un-nasty person around at the moment, I'm so happy, I'm handing in my final year Dissertation today, woooooo!!
> ...


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

she is ok at the moment her and enzo atleast see eye to eye i will be going back home tomorow and i shall try and get pictures of her and enzo


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

id enjoy piccies!!!!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i will get some pictures taken tomorow of them all  well that is my plan for the day as i have the night off i thought i would try and get them to play together


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hey just saw this thread - hang in there it takes time. when we bought our 2nd chi yars ago our first chi wanted to kill her! it took weeks/months/years (lol) but they loved eachother in the end.he'd often snap at her to put her in her place but thats how animals are. our cats are good with lillo (ish) but he knows how to act around them, he's been chased around the house by them, and he's chased them too. it takes time but im sure it'll be fine. have you asked your vet for advice? i know persians can be quite nasty so just be careful for a few weeks. the vet told us when one of our cats had a bite that it wouldnt of been from our other cat as cats wont seriously hurt those who live with them. fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

well as i have said in a post i got another dog not throught my own choice she was dumped but it has calmed enzo down so so far so good :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, that is such a tough situation. It's good that you are working through it. 

My parents had a similiar situation happen. Our house cat, Pumpkin, ran away when I was 8 years old, and a month later the animal shelter called us and said they found a cat that matched her description. We went down to look at the cat, and it wasn't Pumpkin, but it was an old cat and my parents felt bad and brought her home (the cat was probably 10 years old). Anyway, we were bringing home our dalmatian puppy in like 2 weeks from a breeder, and the 2 didn't get along. We gave the cat (named Lady) to my grandmother because of it.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

im confused - so how many dogs do you have now? all chihuahuas?



chi_lover said:


> well as i have said in a post i got another dog not throught my own choice she was dumped but it has calmed enzo down so so far so good :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Some woman dumped a staffy mix on her doorstep:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=18637


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

no i have a chi called sophie and a dog that was dumped on my door step who is a mix breed not sure of the age the vet said about 12 weeks roughly she is not micr-chipped or anythin and obviously enzo my persian


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I just have to say that I'M SO GLAD THINGS ARE WORKING OUT FOR YOU CHILOVER!!!!!  I was really worried for you the other day and I'm so glad that you are able to work through it and keep both of your babies...and have a new baby! Isn't that funny how it worked out? You thought you were only going to have one and now you have three!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

the puppy i have still may be claimed though so i am going to try not get too attatched


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Angela, I did mine on how Disney animation reflects the societal, environmental and economical changes in the U.S. :shock: :lol: 

What was yours on??

That staffy mix is so cute, I thought "Weimeraner" when I saw the little pic.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Nona...what a great topic. So true. I'd love to see that.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> Angela, I did mine on how Disney animation reflects the societal, environmental and economical changes in the U.S. :shock: :lol:
> 
> What was yours on??
> 
> That staffy mix is so cute, I thought "Weimeraner" when I saw the little pic.


oooo Iona did u have to read the illusion of life as research? cool  I miss animation now


----------

